# Do the teats change?  I need advice. Can I use a BREAST PUMP?



## Bedste (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a new Lamancha goat in milk.  My Nubian is very easy to milk and has nice teats that point downward and are small enough for my hands.  The Lamancha has teats that seem to be just an extension of her udder.  They are huge and hard to get a hold of.  HELP....  Will they change in time?  She is two years old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like she has either blown teats or very bad udder/teat conformation. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Bedste (Aug 28, 2012)

yes I will post a pic asap.....thanks...


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 29, 2012)

Small teats will get bigger but large teats do not get smaller sorry


----------



## Bedste (Aug 29, 2012)

Posting pics on next break.....


----------



## Bedste (Aug 29, 2012)

Three diff views of the same goat.  She is my 2 yr old Lamancha.  What do  you think>??


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen worse if that helps 
They will not get smaller she is a doe with poor genetics she has a very lose udder attachment in the front and of corse bad teats
I have milked so many Dairy Goats by hand over the years that I would not have a problem with milking her but that falls under personal preference I prefer too big over too small if you do not like milking her and have a hard time then my suggestion would be to offer her for sale and try to find another who you think is easy to milk


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2012)

That definitely isn't the worst but it is poor genetics. Nothing is going to change that.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 30, 2012)

does this mean all her babies will likely too have the same teats?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 30, 2012)

She's only 50% of her babies. If you breed her to a buck who comes from a line of goats with consistently good udder and teat conformation, you may have a chance that the babies will come out okay.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 31, 2012)

My preference is for teats like that.  They are easy to get a hold of.  In other words, they are a handful.  If the orifice is big, you can milk her out quickly.   However, you  can milk from the end of the teat, if that helps.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 31, 2012)

My newest, older girl has teats kinda like that.....She has had around 11 or 12 babies by now....(Nigerian).......will nursing a dozen or so babies do that too?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd suggest you not include her in any breeding program unless the kids will go to market. You don't want an uphill battle, genetics wise. Better to start with great genes than try to improve upon crappy ones.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks everyone!  Very helpful.  Yes they are a handful and we are getting better.  I hardly make a mess anymore...... but I do like to milk her first cuz she is a challenge...


----------



## Bedste (Oct 7, 2012)

the JoyHouse just had a garage sale..... and I got a bright idea..   All these electric breast pumps being donated......hmm.  I bet you I could use one on her.  Anyone ever try that?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Never tried that one---can you video tape you trying it out for us?  Either it will be enlightening or entertaining


----------



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Never tried that one---can you video tape you trying it out for us?  Either it will be enlightening or entertaining


YES I will see if I can video it... I will be trying it soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)




----------

